# LA TV sur mon MAC



## pericopi (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai téléchargé VLC 1.1.0, Flash Player, MyFreeTv 2.21, DentiFreeX sur  mon Mac OS X 10.5.8 afin de voir la télévision, mais RIEN ! 
Sur la liste de lecture les triangles sont TOUS jaunes, j'ai aussi droit  à la phrase "votre média d'entrée ne peut être ouvert" ou "votre  fichier ne correspond pas à une séquence".
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, je lui serai très reconnaissante. Merci.


----------



## rejane (21 Septembre 2010)

pericopi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai téléchargé VLC 1.1.0, Flash Player, MyFreeTv 2.21, DentiFreeX sur  mon Mac OS X 10.5.8 afin de voir la télévision, mais RIEN !
> Sur la liste de lecture les triangles sont TOUS jaunes, j'ai aussi droit  à la phrase "votre média d'entrée ne peut être ouvert" ou "votre  fichier ne correspond pas à une séquence".
> Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, je lui serai très reconnaissante. Merci.


salut,
As-tu essayé la version VLC 0.8.6f Janus (intel)
Chez moi ça marche très bien


----------



## j-j (21 Septembre 2010)

pericopi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai téléchargé VLC 1.1.0, Flash Player, MyFreeTv 2.21, DentiFreeX sur  mon Mac OS X 10.5.8 afin de voir la télévision, mais RIEN !
> Sur la liste de lecture les triangles sont TOUS jaunes, j'ai aussi droit  à la phrase "votre média d'entrée ne peut être ouvert" ou "votre  fichier ne correspond pas à une séquence".
> Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, je lui serai très reconnaissante. Merci.



Tu as bien une Apple TV?


----------



## drs (21 Septembre 2010)

MyFreeTV et DeniFreeX sont fait pour diffuser le flux tv de la freebox sur l'ordi. Si tu n'as pas de freebox, ils ne te serviront à rien

Et dites moi, on peut regarder la TV avec l'AppleTV??? Il ne me semble pas avoir vu ça...

Donc, si pas de tuner TV (freebox ou stick genre elgato), pas de flux TV!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Avermedia USB TNT pour Mac : pas cher et excellent. Me sert de tuner TNT et d'enregistreur programmateur sur mon Imac et sur mon mac book pro. Fournie avec une antenne miniature (TB qualité )

Par contre il faut télécharger le dernier soft sur le site officiel , on a un algo de conversion vers Youtube et Ipod intégré 

47 euros TTC Fdp compris je ne connais rien de moins cher (et c'est bon)


----------

